#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Airfiber 5xhd

## midnightmen

E ae pessoal,


Alguém usando AIRFIBER 5XHD ? será que vale investimento o que acharam do equipamento ?

----------


## RickBrito

temos um enlace 70km passando 180mb com antenas algcom 1,2m

----------


## fhayashi

Só isso? Então o 1.3gbps é muuuuuito mais mentiroso que os outros produtos.

----------


## RickBrito

Jovem temos um siae embaixo desse enlace, mesma torre, pagamos 30k para passar 500mb, porem passa nê, essas banda só digital mesmo, resto é papo. OBS: Existem casos sim qe af5x e mimosas passam muita banda, mais isso não é regra, é exceção.

----------


## midnightmen

Pois então aqui seria pra 4km, acho que 180mbps em 70km já é um bom numero se considerarmos que é um equipamento de frequencia aberta pelo menos meu ponto de vista. minha maior questão aqui é os pps não tem nada que aguente firme uma banda de 350mbps aqui to conseguindo isso RB pra RB com duas force 200 em bonding mas em udp quando bota pra processar mesmo não vai mais que 190mbps estourando porque não tem processador pra aguentar o tranco e qualidade caiu muito nessa situação. Acredito que com um par dessas HD e antenas blindadas UHP devo chegar nos 500mbps com qualidade. Estou me baseando nos dados que tenho em mão e relatos do fórum da ubiquiti pra fazer essa estimativa, mas me corrijam se estiver esperando muito.

----------


## RickBrito

> Pois então aqui seria pra 4km, acho que 180mbps em 70km já é um bom numero se considerarmos que é um equipamento de frequencia aberta pelo menos meu ponto de vista. minha maior questão aqui é os pps não tem nada que aguente firme uma banda de 350mbps aqui to conseguindo isso RB pra RB com duas force 200 em bonding mas em udp quando bota pra processar mesmo não vai mais que 190mbps estourando porque não tem processador pra aguentar o tranco e qualidade caiu muito nessa situação. Acredito que com um par dessas HD e antenas blindadas UHP devo chegar nos 500mbps com qualidade. Estou me baseando nos dados que tenho em mão e relatos do fórum da ubiquiti pra fazer essa estimativa, mas me corrijam se estiver esperando muito.


Porque não disse que era perto jovem, pode ir de C5C, temos enlaces de 5km e 7km com c5c no meio de uma interferência gigante com tdma 5ms passando 300mb liso, se subir para 20ms passa mais de 500mb tranquilo, tambem nao acreditava, mais o bixo é f***

----------


## midnightmen

> Porque não disse que era perto jovem, pode ir de C5C, temos enlaces de 5km e 7km com c5c no meio de uma interferência gigante com tdma 5ms passando 300mb liso, se subir para 20ms passa mais de 500mb tranquilo, tambem nao acreditava, mais o bixo é f***


E como fica latência com essa banda toda? Subindo pra 20ms aumenta muito latência ? Algum problema corriqueiro vi pessoal comentando que esse rádio não pode ver tempestade que desconecta a lan.

----------


## RickBrito

> E como fica latência com essa banda toda? Subindo pra 20ms aumenta muito latência ? Algum problema corriqueiro vi pessoal comentando que esse rádio não pode ver tempestade que desconecta a lan.


Até 300mb vai com 5ms liso, vai depender da sua interferência ai, talvez passe ate mais de 300mb com tdma baixo, sobre a questao de LAN nesse mismosa é de boas, modelo C5C, os outros nao sei se arrumaram.

----------


## fhayashi

> temos um enlace 70km passando 180mb com antenas algcom 1,2m


Só por desencargo de consciência, sera que não está confundindo a af5xhd com a af5x?

----------


## jorgilson

Provavelmente porque esse modelo é novo.

----------


## alexchiele

Colocamos hoje um AF5x HD para rodar em um enlace de 34km com pratos Mtad da MK (sinal ficou meio baixo -63) devido ao baixo ganho dos pratos e a distancia, espectro nao muito pesado e conseguimos fechar a 60MHz com 6x de modulação passando 260mb com frame de 2ms e 295mb com 4ms, antes tinhamos 2 NetMetal passando 220/20mb de pico com os mesmos pratos e tals. (usando 40MHz em modo ac + NV2 com mcs8 (360mb SGI), latencia de 5-10ms com esse tráfego

Sinceramente esperava ate mais do aparelho mas a falta de sinal nao deixa subir modulação ai fica difícil mesmo.

----------


## wirelessROCK

fala ai galera,

é o seguinte, o pessoal confundi mto alhos com bugalhos.

Tudo é preciso planejar, mesmo que seja um enlace de um simples ubiquiti.

Mtas pessoas acham que pq o equipamento é relativamente barato, que ele é milagroso, o que não é.

Se souber calcular e planejar, dá pra explorar mto bem.

Eu tenho enlaces de clientes com 5 e com 24 GHz, mas evidentemente em 5, teremos menos atenuação natural, mas o problema maior é a poluição espectral.

não adianta querer um sinal espetacular e uma banda maravilhosa. A relação inversa e proporcional. Ao ter maiores distâncias com rádios deste perfil, devido as suas variáveis, que pode ser interferência, ruído, fresnel, amplitude, entre outros pontos, você terá alguns resultados mais ou menos aceitáveis,

Eu fiz a certificação UBWA da ubiquiti e aprendi horrores nela, isto porque tb fiz engenharia,fiz ano passado com o pessoal da entelco e peguei mta informação com o professor que foi fundamental para eu ter sucessos nos meus enlaces. https://www.entelco.com.br

Cada circuito é um estudo novo, que vai te exigir um dimensionamento específico, ajuste fino e acompanhamento constante, pois estamos falando de uma faixa de frequência livre. Ainda tem o fator brasileiro, a folga de mtos que usam os rádios de forma errada, prejudicando a sim mesmo e aos vizinhos.

RF é um conjunto de conhecimento, boas práticas e bom senso, depois de seguir tudo isto, com toda a certeza o resujltado é positivo. Eu aprendi na marra tb mtas coisas.

galera, cuidado com os canais de 40 MHz na faixa de 5 GHz.

 :Smile:

----------


## TheGodfather

Comprei um par de AF 5X essa semana e de um lado tenho uma antena Xwave da Computech 5831DPR (Com Radome Shield) e Pig tails de Alta Performance da Algcom (Tem interferência apenas em alguns canais, mas todo o resto do espectro está livre. Já no outro lado tenho uma OIW aberta de 34Dbi também com Pig tails Algcom (No lado dessa antena não possui interferência, é um sítio. Este PTP será de 14.1Km montarei nesse fds, na próxima semana posto os resultados, espero que passe pelo menos uns 300MB de download não tenho necessidade de link simétrico nesse ptp, então passando uns 50 de UP está ótimo. Até mais  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGodfather

> Comprei um par de AF 5X essa semana e de um lado tenho uma antena Xwave da Computech 5831DPR (Com Radome Shield) e Pig tails de Alta Performance da Algcom (Tem interferência apenas em alguns canais, mas todo o resto do espectro está livre. Já no outro lado tenho uma OIW aberta de 34Dbi também com Pig tails Algcom (No lado dessa antena não possui interferência, é um sítio. Este PTP será de 14.1Km montarei nesse fds, na próxima semana posto os resultados, espero que passe pelo menos uns 300MB de download não tenho necessidade de link simétrico nesse ptp, então passando uns 50 de UP está ótimo. Até mais


Boa noite à todos, conforme combinado, voltei para dar retorno ref. o enlace realizado por mim:

Obs. Alterei a antena do lado do AP (Era uma Xwave blindada e coloquei uma OIW aberta de 34Dbi).



Ainda falta fazer o ajuste fino e acredito que dê para baixar esses sinais para a casa dos -45, todavia já está bem estável.
P.S: No momento do print está chovendo moderadamente na região do enlace.

----------

